# ما هى أفضل اماكن للكورسات؟



## MOHAMED EL_kADY (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:20:
اشكركم جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع و المشاركات المتميزه
انا طالب فى هندسة اتصالات و اتمنى ان اعرف افضل الأماكن للتدريب بالنسبه لقسمى .. و بالأخص كورسات CDMA,GSM,UMTS,GPRS,WIMAX و باقى كورسات Telecommunications ..........
وشكرااااااا


----------



## fawaz_2020 (19 فبراير 2011)

؟


----------

